# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  С первого и по тринадцатое! :)

## Настя

Попался на глаза видеоклип "С первого и по тринадцатое". Там есть такая строчка: "второго смотрим "Иронию..." и "Чародеев". Действительно, без "Иронии судьбы..." представить Новый год - невозможно! А какие ещё фильмы у вас ассоциируются с Новым годом?

----------


## Роман

Был когда-то в детстве фильм "Мария-Мирабелла" - прекрасная сказка. Сейчас, конечно, все "спецэффекты" выглядят примитивно, но тогда выглядели очень правдоподобно

----------

